# Sub needed central jersey shore



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking for someone with their own truck and plow, Truck less than 10 years old and reliable. I have 6 commercial lots I need plowed. Lots are in and around Red Bank

you have to have experience plowing and be reliable and here till the end of march. 

I pay well and within a couple days of being finished. 


PM for more details and per hour pay


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sent you a PM. My partners office is in Red Bank.


----------

